# 68" Coppertone Hot Rod



## laid55 (Oct 25, 2015)

did a little clean-up on this one


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 26, 2015)

I dig it! Love the short bars in front, cool idea.


----------



## Cory (Oct 26, 2015)

Looked really cool in person at the swap meet Sunday.


----------

